# 28 years old and just been diagnosed with diabetes :-(



## Jenniewoo (Aug 8, 2014)

I am struggling to come to terms with having diabetes and I am looking for help and support.  I am slim and need to know how to put on weight which I know is going to be difficult.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi Jenniewoo, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis - how did you come to be diagnosed? Have you been put on any medication for it? It's unusual, but not uncommon, for slim people your age to be diagnosed with Type 2 - have you had symptoms for long? We have noticed here, particularly in recent months, that some people are being misdiagnosed based purely on their age, because some GPs think that Type 1 diabetes is something that only happens to children. However, it is more than possible to be diagnosed Type 1 at any age - I was 49.

If you are at all unsure of your diagnosis I would ask to be referred to a diabetes specialist so that they can do some tests to establish whether your diagnosis is correct.

Please ask any questions you may have - there are lots of friendly, knowledgeable people here who will do their best to help and support you


----------



## stephknits (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome Jenniewoo, sorry to hear about your diagnosis - how did it come about?  You will find this a fantastic place for help and support.  It is difficult to get your head round, but ask any questions you want.


----------



## Jenniewoo (Aug 8, 2014)

I have no symptoms what's so ever and thought I was a healthy 28 yr old.  I had gestational diabetes a yr ago and had my yearly check up test a couple of weeks ago.  It has shot up from 43 impaired which the doctors weren't concerned with, to 48 in the space of a year. 48 being the magic number of diabetes.  I am having a blood test on Thursday to check if I have type 1 as I am very slim. Medication will be discussed from the results. 

I am devastated and feel so depressed. I hope it gets easier to deal with xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2014)

Jenniewoo said:


> I have no symptoms what's so ever and thought I was a healthy 28 yr old.  I had gestational diabetes a yr ago and had my yearly check up test a couple of weeks ago.  It has shot up from 43 impaired which the doctors weren't concerned with, to 48 in the space of a year. 48 being the magic number of diabetes.  I am having a blood test on Thursday to check if I have type 1 as I am very slim. Medication will be discussed from the results.
> 
> I am devastated and feel so depressed. I hope it gets easier to deal with xx



OK, it is good that you have an appointment for further tests. I know this must be overwhelming for you, but please try not to worry. Whatever type of diabetes is confirmed (if indeed it is), you should know that this is a condition that can be controlled well and does not have to stop you doing anything you want. Some of the healthiest people I know have diabetes, and part of that is because it does make you think more carefully about looking after yourself. Pay no attention to any of the 'horror' stories you may have heard about possible consequences - if you learn how to look after yourself and maintain a balance then there is no reason why any of those things should happen to you. There is a lot to take in at first, but there is a lot of help available and current treatments are the best there have ever been. 

Things DO get easier!  If there is anything in particular that is worrying or confusing you, please ask. No questions is considered 'silly' (I once asked a question about nostrils!), so fire away


----------



## Jenniewoo (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. Just having a bad day it's all finally hit me that I have diabetes :-(


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2014)

Jenniewoo said:


> Thanks for your replies. Just having a bad day it's all finally hit me that I have diabetes :-(



We all have bad days Jennie, it's a big thing, but things will get better for you


----------



## will2016 (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome, and try not to worry, we all had bad days, but way more good ones, so hold on to that


----------



## Bessiemay (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome to the forum jenniewoo.  As you can see there is lots of support and information here.


----------



## stephknits (Aug 8, 2014)

It's really good that you are having a test to confirm which type (if any). As a firm diagnosis will help loads.  Let us know hoe you get on.


----------



## Silmarillion (Aug 9, 2014)

I've just been diagnosed with type 2 a week ago too. I still can't believe it. Surely they would just manage it with diet in your case?


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi Jennie, i do sympathise with how you are feeling. Welcome to the forum. A firm diagnosis will help loads


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi Jen. As you say 48yrs is that a strange no ?  Hope test results work out for the better.       ( from someone T1 48yrs) Welcome


----------

